# 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread (Cavaliers get #1 pick)



## Dissonance

*Tuesday, May 17 | 8:30 pm ET | ESPN*

*2011 LOTTERY CHANCES*
(out of 1000) 

Minnesota Timberwolves 17–65 (250) 
Cleveland Cavaliers 19–63 (199)
Toronto Raptors 22–60 (156)
Washington Wizards 23–59 (119 ) 
Sacramento Kings1 24–58 (76) 
Utah Jazz (from New Jersey Nets) 24–58 (75)
Detroit Pistons 30–52 43 
Cleveland Cavaliers (from Los Angeles Clippers) 32–50 (28) 
Charlotte Bobcats 34–48 (17)
Milwaukee Bucks 35–47 (11)
Golden State Warriors 36–46 (8)
Utah Jazz 39–43 (7)
Phoenix Suns 40–42 (6) 
Houston Rockets 43–39 (5)


More info can be found here​


Who wins the lottery in one of the worst drafts?


----------



## croco

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

First time in a lot of years that I'm almost indifferent to who is going to win the lottery. At this point not a single player is a lock to go in the Top 3.


----------



## scdn

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Cavs could get top 2 picks. Lebron's apologies will make it happen haha. I'm betting Golden State moves up too. They always get higher picks in seemingly shallow draft years.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> At this point not a single player is a lock to go in the Top 3.


Say what? 

DWill and Kyrie Irving are going 1 and 2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Porn Player said:


> Say what?
> 
> DWill and Kyrie Irving are going 1 and 2.


Enes Kanter could easily go 1 if the Wizards or Warriors get the 1st pick. Apparently this kid is LEGIT and would have torn up college bball if he had played this year.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Porn Player said:


> DWill and Kyrie Irving are going 1 and 2.


Sadly.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Apparently.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Cleveland should pray they get the 3rd pick so they can pick Brandon Knight.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm pulling for the Kings and Bobcats to get top 3 picks.


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

David Stern has this rigged to help out the Cavs since they lost LeBron.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think Cavs will get 3 and 4. I was rooting for the Kings and the Warriors.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Poor ****ing Clippers... They trade Baron Davis and the first overall pick to Cleveland for Mo WIlliams.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Take that Lehbrun


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Take Derrick Williams at 1, and Knight at 4


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well done? For what? For having the lottery rigged?

Also, the T-Wolves are screwed any way they go. If they go Irving, Ricky Rubio and Jonny Flynn are screwed. If they go Williams, Michael Beasley is screwed. If they go Kanter, they have Love and Randolph.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Los Angeles Clippers traded point guard Baron Davis and the first overall pick to the Cleveland Cavaliers in exchange for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon. 


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd go with Irving and Kanter


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

**** the NBA. 


Fix.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thank you Clippers!


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

LOL please someone gif. Gilbert's kid' reaction


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

lol! Damn LAC.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Woot: now we can go big plus small. Irving with #1 and either Jonas and Kanter with #4. Thank you Baron Davis for getting so fat that your team couldn't stand you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

LOL! Another epic chapter in the history of Clipper fails.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Woot: now we can go big plus small. Irving with #1 and either Jonas and Kanter with #4. Thank you Baron Davis for getting so fat that your team couldn't stand you.


Why? When you could have Knight and Williams. That's a better combo than Irving/Kanter


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It's hard not to laugh at the Clippers. Good for Cleveland though. Plenty of interesting ways they can go in this draft now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Meh. Clips just wanted nothing to do with this draft and got rid of a contract.


----------



## Luke

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow; typical Clippers. Blake is probably furious.

Good for the Cavs though. Hopefully they can become competitive and give the Heat an entertaining first round in a couple years.


----------



## Basel

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Clippers again prove that they suck as a franchise.


----------



## Xeneise

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Why? When you could have Knight and Williams. That's a better combo than Irving/Kanter


I respectfully disagree. Irving is a much surer thing than Knight. Knight played awful down the stretch despite his team's success in the tournament. He doesn't have true PG instincts and is a shoot first player.

Not sure they'd get Kanter at 4, but some say Kawhi Leonard could be as good or better than Williams and he should around at 4. I'd go Irving and then whoever is left of Leonard/Kanter. All the euro prospects should get a look too.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Meh. Clips just wanted nothing to do with this draft and got rid of a contract.


You're telling me they wouldn't want the number overall pick? This draft is weak, but it's not _THAT_ weak.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Why? When you could have Knight and Williams. That's a better combo than Irving/Kanter


I'm a big fan of Williams but with his tweener status I'm not sure any team will take him #1 and he won't last till #4

I like Irving a lot as well: not sure I trust inefficient shooters like Knight to become efficient in the NBA. He's still a very a good prospect but I like Irving as he reminds me of CHris Paul


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Xeneise said:


> I respectfully disagree. Irving is a much surer thing than Knight. Knight played awful down the stretch despite his team's success in the tournament.
> 
> Not sure they'd get Kanter at 4, but some say Kawhi Leonard could be as good or better than Williams and he should around at 4. I'd go Irving and then whoever is left of Leonard/Kanter.


Even if Irving is better, which he isn't at least not by much, the point is you get Williams at 1, and Knight who will still be there by 4 most likely. Those are two good picks. Kanter wont be there at 4. Irving and whoever they pick there wont be as good as the picks I am suggesting.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> I'm a big fan of Williams but with his tweener status I'm not sure any team will take him #1 and he won't last till #4


You are picking him there because Knight will be on the board at 4.


----------



## Basel

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So does this mean we'll all be hearing about the Cavs' "Decision" between now and the draft?


----------



## scdn

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well going by their "Sterling" draft record (besides Griffin), whomever the Clippers would have drafted probably would have been a bust anyways. At least while on their team.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Apparently the Cavs have their mind made up with Irving. 4 will be tough


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Cris said:


> You're telling me they wouldn't want the number overall pick? This draft is weak, but it's not _THAT_ weak.


This year? No way. There isn't a franchise talent (or anyone near it) in the draft. Irving could have been a nice piece with Griffin/Gordon, but it still isn't going to make them a playoff team anytime soon. 

I mean, I'm not trying to defend the Clippers history with this type of stuff, but the draft this year is incredibly weak.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Cris said:


> Poor ****ing Clippers... They trade Baron Davis and the first overall pick to Cleveland for Mo WIlliams.


getting the 1st pick in this year's draft is like buying a new mercedes with a bad alternator.. there aint nothing to build from


----------



## scdn

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Basel said:


> So does this mean we'll all be hearing about the Cavs' "Decision" between now and the draft?












Yessss...That is so funny because Lebron did his "Decision" on ESPN when he left the Cavs. 

Seriously though, nice play on words. :grinning:


----------



## DunkMaster

Glad to see Cleveland have good picks. Even in weak draft, #1 and #4 will help them considerably.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bball2223 said:


> This year? No way. There isn't a franchise talent (or anyone near it) in the draft. Irving could have been a nice piece with Griffin/Gordon, but it still isn't going to make them a playoff team anytime soon.
> 
> I mean, I'm not trying to defend the Clippers history with this type of stuff, but the draft this year is incredibly weak.


And besides I'd rather have Bledsoe than an unproven pg in Irving


----------



## Luke

C'mon guys, everyone knows that this is a weak draft but that was clearly a huge mistake by the Clippers. They showed that they can be competitive in this league during the last year but they really needed a floor general to take it to the playoff level. Irving isn't Chris Paul but he's far better than Mo Williams and I wouldn't be surprised if a Griffin/Gordon/Irving core led the Clips to the postseason.


----------



## O2K

it can be the worst draft in nba history, you just don't trade unprotected lotto picks. you just don't. not unless you get something concrete in return. mo williams is not concrete.


----------



## NOFX22

VanillaPrice said:


> C'mon guys, everyone knows that this is a weak draft but that was clearly a huge mistake by the Clippers. They showed that they can be competitive in this league during the last year but they really needed a floor general to take it to the playoff level. Irving isn't Chris Paul but he's far better than Mo Williams and I wouldn't be surprised if a Griffin/Gordon/Irving core led the Clips to the postseason.


Hahahaha this post laughable! I'm still taking a combo of M Williams and Eric Bledsoe over Baron Davis and Kyle Irving...u know Baron laziness will rub off on Irving


----------



## bball2223

O2K said:


> it can be the worst draft in nba history, you just don't trade unprotected lotto picks. you just don't. not unless you get something concrete in return. mo williams is not concrete.


Fair point. I forgot Mo was their starter :laugh:. The Clippers keep failing hard, Irving would be a much better alternative to Mo Williams.


----------



## scdn

Sterling is happy. One less guarenteed contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief

VanillaPrice said:


> C'mon guys, everyone knows that this is a weak draft but that was clearly a huge mistake by the Clippers. They showed that they can be competitive in this league during the last year but they really needed a floor general to take it to the playoff level. Irving isn't Chris Paul but he's far better than Mo Williams and I wouldn't be surprised if a Griffin/Gordon/Irving core led the Clips to the postseason.


Were you this critical of that trade before the lottery? Just wondering.

If not, you have no right to call them idiots. It's a lottery of chance after all. I really think they wouldn't of made the deal if they knew they would of won the lottery.

That goes for the rest of you Monday morning quarterbacks too.


----------



## Dre

So if luck goes against the Clippers' pick I guess it's still a decent trade. FOH. Everyone was like they got rid of a bad contract and sacrificed a pick in a weak draft, good for them.

Now all of a sudden it's a horrible trade. Cornballs


----------



## O2K

the clippers trade was ridiculous before and its even more ridiculous now. i can't see how anyone would defend it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

O2K said:


> the clippers trade was ridiculous before and its even more ridiculous now. i can't see how anyone would defend it.


You can only make this statement if you actually called it ridiculous before and not only after the fact.


----------



## O2K

Jamel Irief said:


> You can only make this statement if you actually called it ridiculous before and not only after the fact.


thats stupid. so if a team trades a player and people originally think that player would be great for that team but becomes a dud nobody can complain? Or if you originally draft a player and think its a great pick but he becomes a bust nobody can complain?

get out of here with your imaginary rules just so your feelings aren't hurt. It was a stupid trade by a stupid organization. Blake Griffin would be smart to bail on that franchise in his first opportunity.


----------



## Jamel Irief

O2K said:


> thats stupid. so if a team trades a player and people originally think that player would be great for that team but becomes a dud nobody can complain? Or if you originally draft a player and think its a great pick but he becomes a bust nobody can complain?
> 
> get out of here with your imaginary rules just so your feelings aren't hurt. It was a stupid trade by a stupid organization. Blake Griffin would be smart to bail on that franchise in his first opportunity.


Nice analogy. You can scout and evaluate a player and make a educated guess on his potential. You can't look into the future and see where a ping pong ball will fall. Get over your rage and use common sense.

Nobody had a problem with the Clippers trading an unprotected first until the won the lottery. Common reaction was indifference or people making fun of Baron Davis.

What if the Rockets traded their pick for like Thaddeus Young or something and then the 6ers won the lottery with that pick.

And why would my feelings get hurt? Inability for people to think logically is annoying.


----------



## Dre

You can talk about it but you have to preface whatever statements with "at the time I though it was a good idea BUT"...


----------



## scdn

O2K said:


> thats stupid. so if a team trades a player and people originally think that player would be great for that team but becomes a dud nobody can complain? Or if you originally draft a player and think its a great pick but he becomes a bust nobody can complain?
> 
> get out of here with your imaginary rules just so your feelings aren't hurt. It was a stupid trade by a stupid organization. Blake Griffin would be smart to bail on that franchise in his first opportunity.


Why would someone need to complain though if they agreed with the GM's rationale at the time of the trade? Things working out as anticipated is out of the hands of the GM. He's making a judgement call at a single point in time.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: 2011 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Seanzie said:


> David Stern has this rigged to help out the Cavs since they lost LeBron.


Unless he's planning on trading them Chris Paul for that pick there's no way he can help them. This year they'll get #1, next year they'll end up with the worst possible lottery pick they can get.


----------



## O2K

Dre said:


> You can talk about it but you have to preface whatever statements with "at the time I though it was a good idea BUT"...


no you don't. this trade was terrible then and it is now. anytime a lottery caliber team trades an unprotected pick its stupid. There is no But.

I don't know who thought it was a good idea then, but they have every right to change their mind now. There are no prerequisites to call a trade stupid. none at all. You can live in a world with these imaginary rules for justification but the bottom line is the bottom line. if you are a lottery team, and at the time the clippers were you don't trade an unprotected pick, it doesn't matter what your percentage was.


----------



## Jamel Irief

O2K said:


> no you don't. this trade was terrible then and it is now. anytime a lottery caliber team trades an unprotected pick its stupid. There is no But.
> 
> I don't know who thought it was a good idea then, but they have every right to change their mind now. There are no prerequisites to call a trade stupid. none at all. You can live in a world with these imaginary rules for justification but the bottom line is the bottom line. if you are a lottery team, and at the time the clippers were you don't trade an unprotected pick, it doesn't matter what your percentage was.


Again, I don't think the Clippers go back and do that trade knowing what they know now. So people who didn't think it was stupid until it yielded the 1 pick are technically just as dumb as the Clippers. It would be interesting to see if someone dug up the thread from the trade.


----------



## E.H. Munro

O2K said:


> the clippers trade was ridiculous before and its even more ridiculous now. i can't see how anyone would defend it.


Honestly I don't like Irving much more than Bledsoe, so I really don't see it as a bad trade as they cleared out a clubhouse cancer. If the rumours of a new Allen Houston rule are true, they save themselves $12 million in the process.


----------



## Luke

NOFX22 said:


> Hahahaha this post laughable! I'm still taking a combo of M Williams and Eric Bledsoe over Baron Davis and Kyle Irving...u know Baron laziness will rub off on Irving


Well your choice is incorrect. Mo Williams has proven that he sucks, and Bledsoe isn't anything special.


----------



## O2K

Jamel Irief said:


> Again, I don't think the Clippers go back and do that trade knowing what they know now. So people who didn't think it was stupid until it yielded the 1 pick are technically just as dumb as the Clippers. It would be interesting to see if someone dug up the thread from the trade.


This isn't a hindsight situation here. You just don't trade an unprotected lotto pick. Atleast not unless you are getting a superstar in return. And no they aren't as stupid as there is a difference between agreeing and something and actually doing something. The clippers organization is an embarrassment. A bad trade is a bad trade regardless if people agree or disagree with it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...avis-2011-1st-mo-williams-jamario-moon-2.html

Looks like people only wanted to bash the Clippers when they thought it was Minny's pick. "Idiots!"


----------



## O2K

E.H. Munro said:


> Honestly I don't like Irving much more than Bledsoe, so I really don't see it as a bad trade as they cleared out a clubhouse cancer. If the rumours of a new Allen Houston rule are true, they save themselves $12 million in the process.


well im sure they could've packaged baron davis and that #1 pick for something better if that's what they really wanted to do.


----------



## Jamel Irief

O2K said:


> This isn't a hindsight situation here. You just don't trade an unprotected lotto pick. Atleast not unless you are getting a superstar in return. And no they aren't as stupid as there is a difference between agreeing and something and actually doing something. The clippers organization is an embarrassment. A bad trade is a bad trade regardless if people agree or disagree with it.


It's fine to believe that, but again, some of the people that are mocking the clippers openly didn't really object to them trading that pick 3 months ago. Just because they aren't employed by NBA teams and don't have the power to make trades doesn't mean they aren't wrong.

It is a hindsight situation when people get noticably louder immediatly after the lottery.


----------



## Luke

Jamel Irief said:


> Were you this critical of that trade before the lottery? Just wondering.
> 
> If not, you have no right to call them idiots. It's a lottery of chance after all. I really think they wouldn't of made the deal if they knew they would of won the lottery.
> 
> That goes for the rest of you Monday morning quarterbacks too.


I didn't like the fact that they gave up a first round pick in the deal, and I was right. I can live with another year or two of Baron if I don't lose a lottery pick. Granted, I didn't know that would be the winning pick, but I never really loved the trade to begin with. 

I never called them idiots, but I see what you're saying. I probably wouldn't have mentioned the trade if they got the 10th pick or whatever, but that's the beauty of hindsight. No one knows the future, so I can't bash the Clippers' managment too harshly, but it's obviously a bad move in hindsight, so I'm going to take my shots. Especially since I didn't love the move from the get go.


----------



## HKF

I'd take Irving #1 and probably take Alec Burks with #4 and get my backcourt of the future.


----------



## NOFX22

VanillaPrice said:


> Well your choice is incorrect. Mo Williams has proven that he sucks, and Bledsoe isn't anything special.


Williams played well for us last season avg 16-17ppg and 6-7ast push us close to a 500 record when he played...


----------



## Luke

NOFX22 said:


> Williams played well for us last season avg 16-17ppg and 6-7ast push us close to a 500 record when he played...


He put up 15/6 and the team played better before the trade.

Come on now, this is the same guy that contemplated retirement because his teammate left, he's not a player that you want as a piece going forward.


----------



## Marcus13

Good for Cleveland...no LeBron coming with the #1 pick this year tho


----------



## 29380

> Wolves general manager David Kahn said he knew Minnesota was "dead" when it got down to the final three of himself, Utah executive Kevin O'Connor and Nick Gilbert.
> 
> "This league has a habit, and I am just going to say habit, of producing some pretty incredible story lines," Kahn said. "Last year it was Abe Pollin's widow and this year it was a 14-year-old boy and the only thing we have in common is we have both been bar mitzvahed. We were done. I told Kevin: 'We're toast.' This is not happening for us and I was right."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2011/news/story?id=6560322[/


----------



## BobbyDigital32

initially i wasn't happy with what transpired tonight, but who is to say that if the clippers kept the pick, that they would have won the lottery? sure the cavs won the lottery via the clips pick, but i believe that everything that happens is a result of other crap that happens like that butterfly effect ish. obviously in hindsight this was a ****ty deal, but i'm not really sold on anyone in this draft, and i'm glad that if the clips had to screw up in the draft it was this year instead of lets say 2009. let cleveland feel good with their mediocre number 1 pick, while in 2 years or so the clips will have a **** ton of cash for max contracts in free agency. this draft was rigged anyways just like 2003.


----------



## Bogg

Now, normally I don't do this kind of stuff, because I'm sure you could go through my post history and find some things that are, in hindsight, just asinine, but this one was too spot-on. From the original Mo-Baron trade thread.......



Bogg said:


> Cleveland, knowing they won't be signing any stars, eats Davis' much larger contract in return for getting a second lottery pick. Sterling took the opportunity to save himself some money, which shouldn't really come as a surprise to anyone. I'm really surprised the Clips didn't throw something like a top three protection on the pick though, that's a huge win for Cleveland if the pick jumps up in the lotto.



That being said, the Clips already have decent prospects at point guard and center in Bledsoe and Jordan, and Aminu looks decent at times as well. What they really need is a high-level coach and a steady third scorer at SF and they're set, so this isn't the disaster some are making it out to be.


----------



## hroz

LOL at the Clippers.
Thats what happens when you have a owner who is cheap and the devil .......

Hope Griffin leaves. Imagine Irving throwing the ball to Griffin Jordan and playing next to Gordon. Damn..................


----------



## Floods

People honestly think this was rigged? For christ sake.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Floods said:


> People honestly think this was rigged? For christ sake.


Yeh, really. The Cavs had two chances at the #1 pick, and one of them worked out. The Bulls got Derrick Rose out of a similarly-projected pick a few years ago. Cleveland's other pick even fell down 2 spots. They were just smart, that's all. I mean, seriously, the Warriors were apparently 1 number away from winning #1. That can't be rigged.

It's tough to see the Cavs passing on Irving. I'd probably take Williams if I were them, but having a good base at PG is very good for starting a team, especially since most teams are stacked at the position. Of course the Wolves go for Derrick Williams at 2, then either trade the pick or Michael Beasley. I really hope they're smart enough to not take Kanter based on positional need.

Then the draft kind of becomes a crapshoot. I could see Utah going big with Kanter or small with Brandon Knight, but it's tough to see anyone else going there. The Jazz can snag a big or a swing at 12 if they want, but finding an impact PG would be tough there. For the other Cavs' pick, I think Jan Vesely could be interesting, as well as Kanter if Utah doesn't take him. Otherwise, apparently they're big on Kawhi Leonard, which would easily be the reach of the draft.

At 5, it seems like the Raptors would either go for Kemba Walker or Jonas Valanciunas. They're both reaches, but pretty much everyone in this draft is.

After that, I have no clue. Guys like Jimmer Fredette, Reggie Jackson, Darius Morris, Tristan Thompson, Tobias Harris, or Klay Thompson, who are mainly projected as mid-late first round guys, could easily jump into the top 10 or late lottery. As of right now, I really see Motiejunas and Biyombo falling. They, like Valanciunas, look like recipes for disaster for teams.


----------



## thaKEAF

free blake


----------



## croco

Floods said:


> People honestly think this was rigged? For christ sake.


David Kahn just proved his incompetence once again. I don't even understand why this guy hasn't been fired yet.


----------



## Ballscientist

Ballscientist has simple questions to ask:

Why didn't Clippers trade the protected first rounder to Cavs for old guy Mo Williams?

Is that necessary to trade the completely unprotected draft?

Come on Clippers fans, you need to answer this question.


----------



## NOFX22

Ballscientist said:


> Ballscientist has simple questions to ask:
> 
> Why didn't Clippers trade the protected first rounder to Cavs for old guy Mo Williams?
> 
> Is that necessary to trade the completely unprotected draft?
> 
> Come on Clippers fans, you need to answer this question.


If Mo Williams entered this draft, he would be lock for top 3!!! Im not losing sleep over this...Kyle Irving will be a bust just like another PG from Duke!!!


----------



## Diable

The East and the Central division are so bad that Irving and another guy who made an impact could actually make Cleveland look like a decent team on paper, which would probably be a bad thing since they'd just be better than the rest of the bad teams in the East. You think about it there were four or five above average teams in the East and three of them could turn to **** next year if things went badly for Boston, ATL and Orlando.


----------



## HB

If John Wall a superior player couldn't do it (that is make his team look decent), what makes you think Irving can?


----------



## Dre

O2K said:


> no you don't. this trade was terrible then and it is now. anytime a lottery caliber team trades an unprotected pick its stupid. There is no But.
> 
> I don't know who thought it was a good idea then, but they have every right to change their mind now. There are no prerequisites to call a trade stupid. none at all. You can live in a world with these imaginary rules for justification but the bottom line is the bottom line. if you are a lottery team, and at the time the clippers were you don't trade an unprotected pick, it doesn't matter what your percentage was.


Well then you don't have to reply to my post. Do people read things all the way through or what. I was saying if you thought it was a good idea then but are trying to **** on it now you have to preface, but if not you can tell everyone you're right, as you apparently are.


----------



## Dre

So now we're judging point guards based off their first year of production


----------



## NOFX22

HB said:


> If John Wall a superior player couldn't do it (that is make his team look decent), what makes you think Irving can?


i agree. John Wall is superior to Irving


----------



## Luke

NOFX22 said:


> i agree. John Wall is superior to Irving


I haven't seen anyone say otherwise. 

Irving will be a good pro though, and he'll have another top four pick to help him out from the get go. He won't be leading the Cavs to the playoffs next year or anything, but he'll be a big part of the post LeBron era in Cleavland.


----------



## NOFX22

VanillaPrice said:


> I haven't seen anyone say otherwise.
> 
> Irving will be a good pro though, and he'll have another top four pick to help him out from the get go. He won't be leading the Cavs to the playoffs next year or anything, but he'll be a big part of the post LeBron era in Cleavland.


how can you say that when's played a third of the college season last year...and one thing people are underestimating is how huge of a CANCER Baron Davis is!!! I expect by mid season for Kyle Irving to gain 20 lbs and quit on teammates like Baron Does every year!


----------



## Dre

Are you being sarcastic


----------



## Luke

NOFX doesn't even make good music. They're awful.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

VanillaPrice said:


> NOFX doesn't even make good music. They're awful.


+1 Truly, truly awful. It deeply saddens me that there are people out there who actually like that crap.


----------



## NOFX22

Hahahaha yall talkin bout music cuz u aint going nothing about the current topic?! Ha!


----------



## Jamel Irief

hroz said:


> LOL at the Clippers.
> Thats what happens when you have a owner who is cheap and the devil .......
> 
> Hope Griffin leaves. Imagine Irving throwing the ball to Griffin Jordan and playing next to Gordon. Damn..................


You're a joke. Not to be mean, but you really are.

Here is what you said about the trade when it happened-



hroz said:


> Clippers win.
> 
> Williams only has 2 years on his contract including this year Baron Davis has 3.


----------



## Dre

lol


----------



## Dre

Not to say it from a "Sterling lost" perspective but damn the Clippers could've taken the Thunder's spot as next up with Irving. That would've been a truly special situation


----------



## Pacers Fan

The archivist strikes again.


----------



## Nimreitz

IMO this means Kanter goes #1. Too many good guards that you can get at #4 to take one at #1.


----------



## Dre

They can't play that kind of game. Irving is the best player, you have like one good player, get the best player. No bet hedging allowed when you suck.


----------



## Nimreitz

Is Irving the best player? I'm not into the draft this year as much as I've been in the past, but what I've heard is that he doesn't project to be great.


----------



## Dre

Noone does. But he projects to be the best and most valuable. Which is my point.


----------



## NOFX22

Dre said:


> Not to say it from a "Sterling lost" perspective but damn the Clippers could've taken the Thunder's spot as next up with Irving. That would've been a truly special situation


Well the clippers do have twolves unprotected 1st round pick next year and that draft a lot stronger than this year! NOFX greatest band ever lol


----------



## HB

Nimreitz said:


> IMO this means Kanter goes #1. Too many good guards that you can get at #4 to take one at #1.


Cavs are taking Irving. I still think Williams/Knight is one heck of a draft. They are really underrating Knight at this point.


----------



## Dre

I honestly **** with Kemba before any of these guys but whatever


----------



## HB

The Raptors should take Kemba.


----------



## Diable

This was a 33 to 1 shot. I can understand why the Clippers threw in the pick, they probably wanted to get out of paying a guaranteed contract to someone they figured would be a mediocre player. Not getting protection against top 3 is just stupid, because a long shot comes in on occasion.


----------



## Dre

I just read where LeBron and CAA were trying to rep Kyrie Irving..would've been classic if he signed with them and got drafted by Cleveland.

I'm sure Irving thought about that as a factor too


----------



## Bogg

NOFX22 said:


> how can you say that when's played a third of the college season last year...and one thing people are underestimating is how huge of a CANCER Baron Davis is!!! I expect by mid season for Kyle Irving to gain 20 lbs and quit on teammates like Baron Does every year!


Baron didn't seem to have any undue effect on the young guys still on the Clippers. I'd imagine he'll just play out his current contract without much noise, or effort, and that may be the last we see of him.


----------



## NOFX22

Bogg said:


> Baron didn't seem to have any undue effect on the young guys still on the Clippers. I'd imagine he'll just play out his current contract without much noise, or effort, and that may be the last we see of him.


You must have not watch him the 3 previous years. Gaining weight and jacking up all shots like he dont care. The only time he was motivated was when Blake started playing like a star after a third of season started already...and he even than he was only decent, and you cant decent when your getting superstar money...


----------



## Bogg

NOFX22 said:


> You must have not watch him the 3 previous years. Gaining weight and jacking up all shots like he dont care. The only time he was motivated was when Blake started playing like a star after a third of season started already...and he even than he was only decent, and you cant decent when your getting superstar money...


I don't think you understand, he was absolutely overweight and only motivated on select nights, but you called him a cancer that would corrupt Irving. Eric Gordon and DeAndre Jordan were both around him for two and a half years, Blake was around him for a year and a half, and Bledsoe and Aminu spent the first half of their rookie years around him and he didn't seem to rub off on any of them. As I said, it's far more likely that Baron just goes through the motions for two lackluster years and disappears than it is that he ruins Kyrie Irving and whoever else they bring in.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It's not a foregone conclusion that the Cavs will take Irving. IMO, they should take a long, hard look at Derrick Williams. I just have a feeling that he's going to be a better player in the league than Kyrie. Anyone else feel that Kyrie is just getting absurdly overrated by ESPN?

Williams and Knight/Walker wouldn't be a bad draft haul. In fact, that would probably make their team better for next season.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Damian Necronamous said:


> It's not a foregone conclusion that the Cavs will take Irving. IMO, they should take a long, hard look at Derrick Williams. I just have a feeling that he's going to be a better player in the league than Kyrie. Anyone else feel that Kyrie is just getting absurdly overrated by ESPN?
> 
> Williams and Knight/Walker wouldn't be a bad draft haul. In fact, that would probably make their team better for next season.


I don't think either guy is anything to write home about.


----------



## NOFX22

Bogg said:


> I don't think you understand, he was absolutely overweight and only motivated on select nights, but you called him a cancer that would corrupt Irving. Eric Gordon and DeAndre Jordan were both around him for two and a half years, Blake was around him for a year and a half, and Bledsoe and Aminu spent the first half of their rookie years around him and he didn't seem to rub off on any of them. As I said, it's far more likely that Baron just goes through the motions for two lackluster years and disappears than it is that he ruins Kyrie Irving and whoever else they bring in.


Fair enough...


----------



## HB

He's not a cancer, just a dude who never plays to his potential. Actually comes off as a very likable dude.


----------



## bball2223

E.H. Munro said:


> I don't think either guy is anything to write home about.


Yep. Williams is a classic tweener and is much too mechanical. He is a solid player without a doubt, but I don't see him as anywhere near a franchise talent. Irving is a really skilled player, but he doesn't possess the top flight athletic ability of most elite PG's. I would take Irving if I was Cleveland. You aren't getting a franchise player with either, but I think Irving is the safer pick at this stage.


----------



## Luke

I mean neither one of these guys are ever going to be top ten players in the leauge or anything, but Irving and Williams could probably sniff an allstar bid down the road. And that's something to start with, especially when you're the Cavaliers.


----------



## E.H. Munro

O2K said:


> no you don't. this trade was terrible then and it is now. anytime a lottery caliber team trades an unprotected pick its stupid. There is no But.


Actually, in this case, there was a but. It didn't occur to me until today, but the Clippers had previously traded a conditional pick to Oklahoma City (now the property of Boston), so they couldn't put draft protection on the pick they traded to Cleveland.


----------

